# Meltdown on NatGeoTV



## markmopar (Nov 21, 2013)

Has anybody watched this show yet?

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/meltdown/series/meltdown/

"Across America a new breed of urban treasure hunter is making his mark. These profiteers search for precious metals in unlikely places hoping to turn junk into gold. Today the struggling economy has turned the melting of precious metals into a billion dollar industry. The search takes them from back alleys to the world of high technology. It’s a high stakes game where one false move could spell disaster. But these melters risk everything to seek their fortune. "


----------



## Smack (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, Dave has a whole other thread on his show.


----------



## markmopar (Nov 24, 2013)

Found it. Thanks!


----------

